# Looking for tortoise to fill our "empty nest"...



## Dave S. (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi All.
New to TortoiseForum.org and wanted to contact you all about buying/adopting a tortoise from any reputable breeders and perhaps some friendly advice. Tried emailing John Coakley([email protected]) but it bounced back saying he didn't exist.
I have occasionally babysat(tortoise-sat) a friend’s Russian tortoise when they leave on vacation and feel I’m ready to get my own to care for and make part of the family.
I live in a house in Huntington Beach, CA with a decent-sized backyard.
Just have an Indoor cat and our only son just moved away to college.
We’re empty-nesters and I’m looking for a new buddy to hang with in the backyard.

Was looking into 8-10 inch in size Mediterranean spur-thighed tortoise or something close to that species, Russian and/or Greek Tortoises... Basically a tortoise that won't grow as large as a Desert Sulcata.
I don't want a baby and would prefer to raise it outdoors, and let her roam free in my backyard hence the bigger size. Again, I live in Huntington Beach, Ca and have a mid-sized backyard with tons of fresh lawn.

Basically I’m looking for a hearty, good-sized tortoise that can roam free in my backyard and *not *have to be left indoors(or outdoors) in a container/cage.

Thanks for your time and any advice/suggestions on the perfect tortoise would be greatly appreciated!

Sincerely,

-Dave S.


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Mar 18, 2017)

Dave S. said:


> Was looking into 8-10 inch in size Mediterranean spur-thighed tortoise or something close to that species, Russian and/or Greek Tortoises... Basically a tortoise that won't grow as large as a Desert Sulcata.



Welcome to the forum! 

Just a note on the common names you listed, a "Mediterranean spur-thighed tortoise" is a "Greek tortoise" (both common names for Testudo graeca). A desert tortoise (Gopherus agassizii and Gopherus morafkai) and a sulcata tortoise (Centrochelys sulcata) are quite different- no such thing as a desert sulcata. 

Hope you find the species for you - I'm not local so I can't suggest breeders but many here are from your area.


----------



## motero (Mar 18, 2017)

It sounds like a desert tortoise would suit you. A Mojave desert tortoise. They can be adopted and there are mature ones looking for good homes regularly.


----------



## Tom (Mar 18, 2017)

motero said:


> It sounds like a desert tortoise would suit you. A Mojave desert tortoise. They can be adopted and there are mature ones looking for good homes regularly.


Not in HB. The cold clammy ocean air always makes them sick.


----------



## Tom (Mar 18, 2017)

Dave S. said:


> Hi All.
> New to Tortoise Forum.com and wanted to contact you all about buying/adopting a tortoise from any reputable breeders and perhaps some friendly advice. Tried emailing John Coakley([email protected]) but it bounced back saying he didn't exist.
> I have occasionally babysat(tortoise-sat) a friend’s Russian tortoise when they leave on vacation and feel I’m ready to get my own to care for and make part of the family.
> I live in a house in Huntington Beach, CA with a decent-sized backyard.
> ...



Hello and welcome Dave.

Do you have a dog? Does anyone who comes to visit have one that they bring along?


----------



## Dave S. (Mar 22, 2017)

No dog. Just a house cat. No, friends usually don't bring their dogs over when visiting.
Lush green backyard with lots of roaming room and concrete patio for sun-basking
Yes. HB is not an ideal weather situation for Sulcatas thats why I'm looking towards the Greek/Mediterranean/Herman's species. Also I am aware of the size potential that the Desert tortoises get. We have a local Exotic Pet store here name "Prehistroic Pets"(www.prehistoricpets.com) and they have 10 Desert tortoises that are huge(24 inches long+) and I stop by occasionally to watch them push each other around. Looking for an adult(or juvie) that's manageable grows no more that10 - 14 inches. Something doesn't need an enclosure anymore. Would like to keep it outdoors exclusively but it can come in to watch "the Walking Dead" with us. Thanks all! 
Yep a newbie here but staying as best educated as I can thanks to all you folks here at Tortoiseforum!


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Mar 22, 2017)

At 24"+, you may be looking at sulcata, not desert tortoises. Any photos of these giants?


----------



## cmacusa3 (Mar 22, 2017)

SarahChelonoidis said:


> At 24"+, you may be looking at sulcata, not desert tortoises. Any photos of these giants?


I agree I think Desert torts only get up to around 14"


----------



## Dave S. (Mar 22, 2017)

I'll stop buy PP this weekend to take and post pics. They're quite impressive and intimidating! A few are , as best I can describe it as, the size of the large plastic storage bins you buy at Target. 
They are a light, Tan-ish color. Probably Mojave Tortoises(?), like Motero's pic he attached to his post. 
You can pay a buck to hand feed them and they push each other out of the way to get to whomever has the carrots in their hands. It's quite a site to see! They have 2 big areas for them in the front of the store.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi Dave, and welcome to the Forum!

It's a misnomer when people refer to sulcatas as 'desert tortoises.' They don't come from a desert. But here in the states when we say "desert tortoise" we are referring to the native tortoises that come either from the Mojave or Sonoran deserts. It is illegal to sell them, so what you're seeing in the pet store is NOT desert tortoises.


----------



## teresaf (Mar 22, 2017)

Craigslist always has a couple that need homes. Unfortunately quite often sulcatas. Destructive is their middle name. Russians middle name should be Houdini....Escape artists. Leopards are kinda shy at first but they're the size you are looking for without those other traits. Here's mine...


----------



## Fatima Rosh (Oct 19, 2017)

Dave S. said:


> Hi All.
> New to TortoiseForum.org and wanted to contact you all about buying/adopting a tortoise from any reputable breeders and perhaps some friendly advice. Tried emailing John Coakley([email protected]) but it bounced back saying he didn't exist.
> I have occasionally babysat(tortoise-sat) a friend’s Russian tortoise when they leave on vacation and feel I’m ready to get my own to care for and make part of the family.
> I live in a house in Huntington Beach, CA with a decent-sized backyard.
> ...


I have a Russian I need to rehome to a good home. Text me maybe it would work for you. Does it have any place to hide in the backyard?


----------



## wellington (Oct 19, 2017)

A male leopard babcocki tortoise would make a good fit. They get to your size range and the males can be very personable with a little hands on with them. Good luck and welcome. Btw, whatever you get, it will need a tortoise hide/house of some kind for any bad weather or temps you may get. Also best to lock them up at night to keep predators of all kinds away.


----------

